# II EPlus  vs Cancellation Options



## PassionForTravel (Mar 17, 2016)

I want to make sure I'm understanding my options since I've never cancelled anything with II before.

I have a 1 bd Starwood SDO deposit (2014 use year) that expires on 12/31/2016. An exchange came through and I traded for a Starwood Nov 5, 2016. I bought EPlus. It's now looking like we won't be able to make the trip.

As I understand it I have the following options.

1. I can cancel and get a replacement that would expire 12/31/2016 and have the ability to put in an OGS and loose my exchange fee and the EPlus fee.
2. I can use EPlus and manually search for a trade thru 11/5/2017.

So it's a trade off between having to manually search (instead of OGS) vs having the deposit extended by almost a year.

Am I correct so far?

I'm also getting ready to deposit my 2 1bd's 2016 use year weeks. Can I put an ongoing search using the 2016 week (of the same type) and then if it hits call and have it switched over to the 2014 deposit using one of my EPlus trades or won't that work because Eplus has to be through the online interface rather than calling in?

Ian


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 17, 2016)

If you cancel your replacement week is good for 1 year from the day of cancellation. It will not be the original deposit expiration. You can wait until just outside 60 days to cancel and then you would have it extended as far as possible. No rush because you have plenty of time to take advantage of E-plus if you see something you like.

Your last paragraph might be possible but not ideal. Technically the unit should go back to the queue but they can probably do it if they really want to. You need a good rep and many are incompetent. There is a chance that they could mess the double switch up.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Mar 17, 2016)

Great thanks for the info. I didn't know what it would be a year from the cancellation date, that's great news so I have until very early Sept before having to make any decision. I won't plan on the 2016 -> 2014 switch not worth the risk or the trouble.


----------



## Colt Seavers (Mar 17, 2016)

My understanding is that the policy is to not switch an ongoing search for a manual trade as that would defeat the manual trade restriction.  It wouldn't hurt to run the ongoing search to get an idea of the availability and then cancel and try to catch it manually.

Also keep in mind that e-plus would allow you to retrade more than once and extend the expiration with each trade.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 17, 2016)

Colt Seavers said:


> Also keep in mind that e-plus would allow you to retrade more than once and extend the expiration with each trade.



An E-Plus retrade does not extend the E-Plus expiration date. It is one year from the first exchange check-in date and does not move after that. You might be thinking of once you get inside the flex restriction in which case the retrade window shrinks but the actual expiration still remains.


----------



## Colt Seavers (Mar 17, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> An E-Plus retrade does not extend the E-Plus expiration date. It is one year from the first exchange check-in date and does not move after that. You might be thinking of once you get inside the flex restriction in which case the retrade window shrinks but the actual expiration still remains.



Oops, thanks for the correction.  I must have misunderstood what I read somewhere.


----------

